# Boney Bunny



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I have had bugsy a couple months at least now and he has been neutered most of that time, yet he still has two very distinct bones at his butt end, winnie's arent so pronounced so is it cos of his breed which is eff knows what or his health ? He eats between them four carrots chopped plus a bowl of greens like parsley or bokchoy , spinach etc daily (alternated ) plus a bowl of pellots and chaff and hay all the time and He seems happy even done a few mini binkies. My bunny vet is awesome but very expensive so Before I take him I wandered if those bones are sposed to be there :confused1:


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

When i got Dave he had a boney back, it was just a case of feeding them up, now hes fine, not boney bits. What breed his he? x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lollie1515 said:


> When i got Dave he had a boney back, it was just a case of feeding them up, now hes fine, not boney bits. What breed his he? x


yeah but he is eating normally how long does it take :confused1: I have no idea what he is he is approx one and a half and was in a bad way when I got him


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep the bones are normal. Its effectively the pelvis, is he on the slim side?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Kammie said:


> Yep the bones are normal. Its effectively the pelvis, is he on the slim side?


are they ? but they are like two ballbearings an inch apart at the base of his back. Winnies arent as obvious to the touch so I was worried.  He is very tiny compared to winnie but she is a heffer Lol and a dwarf lop so its hard to compare weights. He has teeny thin legs when he stretches hers are filled out. :arf: Heres the two of em for a size comparison she is sevenish months old if that helps.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> are they ? but they are like two ballbearings an inch apart at the base of his back. Winnies arent as obvious to the touch so I was worried.  He is very tiny compared to winnie but she is a heffer Lol and a dwarf lop so its hard to compare weights. He has teeny thin legs when he stretches hers are filled out. :arf: Heres the two of em for a size comparison she is sevenish months old if that helps.


Ah when you said butt in the first post I thought you meant underneath him near the tail. Thats his spine then lol, he may just need to bulk up a bit more. As long as he looks healthy in himself and is eating plenty I wouldn't worry. Keep an eye on his eating and may be worth keeping a check on his weight to get an idea how he's doing as well. Watch how the feeding goes, whether Winnie is a pig and eats all the food before he has his fill etc.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Kammie said:


> Ah when you said butt in the first post I thought you meant underneath him near the tail. Thats his spine then lol, he may just need to bulk up a bit more. As long as he looks healthy in himself and is eating plenty I wouldn't worry. Keep an eye on his eating and may be worth keeping a check on his weight to get an idea how he's doing as well. Watch how the feeding goes, whether Winnie is a pig and eats all the food before he has his fill etc.


yeah thats the bones I meant sorry  He seems happy his poos are half the size of winnies too but he wees normally etc. Yeah he gets his share I watch them eat from the lounge and annoy them by talking to them in there at times etc he eats bout the same. And the pellet bowl is always filled up and the hay bowl too. Ok then I wont stress too much but will keep twice as much an eye on the winsters eating habits.:arf:


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

I wouldnt worry too much, when i got Dave he was skinny, now hes fattened up and ive had him for about 5/6 months (i think) seems like forever 

Your other bun is alot more plum compaired to your other one, i wouldnt worry too much.

x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lollie1515 said:


> I wouldnt worry too much, when i got Dave he was skinny, now hes fattened up and ive had him for about 5/6 months (i think) seems like forever
> 
> Your other bun is alot more plum compaired to your other one, i wouldnt worry too much.
> 
> x


yeah thanks xx these are my first bunnys so I am still not confident with whats normal and whats not etc


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats what where all here for  x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

My Albert the lionhead is very boney! u can feel all his spine and hips  we've has him 4 weeks and he eats like a horse! so hopefully gona fatten him up abit soon! x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Emmiiee said:


> My Albert the lionhead is very boney! u can feel all his spine and hips  we've has him 4 weeks and he eats like a horse! so hopefully gona fatten him up abit soon! x


I can feel it but not that bad mainly the end bits.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Kimba is a skinny bun at the moment, I am trying to feed her up, I think its because she is still growing in height and length the fat just isnt building up. She has her own bowl so I know she is getting loads of pellets and she is a right little piggy! Shes also soooo active that she burns it off! I am hoping as she gets to the right size, the weight will go on a bit, Kara is a bit more chilled and lazy so she is bulking out aswell as growing!

You could try giving him some porridge oats(soak them in hot water for 10mins and then add just a bit of cold to make them moist again) try just giving it to him if Winnie is a bit of a large girl anyway  Twice a week wouldnt hurt to try and up his weight 

*Heidi*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> Kimba is a skinny bun at the moment, I am trying to feed her up, I think its because she is still growing in height and length the fat just isnt building up. She has her own bowl so I know she is getting loads of pellets and she is a right little piggy! Shes also soooo active that she burns it off! I am hoping as she gets to the right size, the weight will go on a bit, Kara is a bit more chilled and lazy so she is bulking out aswell as growing!
> 
> You could try giving him some porridge oats(soak them in hot water for 10mins and then add just a bit of cold to make them moist again) try just giving it to him if Winnie is a bit of a large girl anyway  Twice a week wouldnt hurt to try and up his weight
> 
> *Heidi*


Thats a great idea thanks  Is that ok for a treat as well once he is bulked up so they dont have to eat the same ole crap


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh its fine for a treat every so often  Alot of people give it every week during the winter as it warms their bellies and it helps them keep weight on when they are using fat to keep warm  Bran flakes soaked in water can also be given as a treat  Weetabix and Shreaded Wheat aswell in moderation 

*Heidi*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw thats great how much each bunny then a tablespoon or more or less ?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aw thats great how much each bunny then a tablespoon or more or less ?


I would say start with 2 tablespoons to start with, if it doesnt upset tummys then you can up it, especially for Bugsy to about 4 I would have thought, I dont measure mine tbh lol

*Heidi*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> I would say start with 2 tablespoons to start with, if it doesnt upset tummys then you can up it, especially for Bugsy to about 4 I would have thought, I dont measure mine tbh lol
> 
> *Heidi*


ok cool :thumbup: just saw winnie eat poop from his butt  :lol: no kisses for her tonight


----------

